# Show us your vape gear



## RIEFY

Howsit guys so I have been collecting and ended up with these mods so far.... got





Show us what you got!!!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ET



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA

That king-kong evic looks familiar. Gave mine to my brother for one of his iTaste VV's to give to my wife.
eCiggies now sell the easyhead for it as well. Then you can charge your device via usb 
How much luck have you had with that vivi nova clone? I took my aClear and dumped it in the bin after 3 days of heavy leaking, gurgling, and mouths full of juice.
Nice collection of batteries!


----------



## Gizmo

I also had a vivi nova clone at one stage what a piece of **** also started leaking all over the floor. Plastic tank started to warp. Worst atomizer ever.


----------



## RIEFY

I have one too andvi dumped it. Tried rebuilding but its just a piece of s****t

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ET

the vivi clone worked fine (apart from the hectic tight draw) untill i decided to swop coils and immediately got a horrible burnt taste that is still there even with the old coil put back in. i also got gifted my gorilla and it came with the protank 1 which is so nice except when the bugger leaks onto the battery because the juice goes below a certain level or the i drive and the tank gets warm from the sun. still not giving up on either one. live by the philosophy of : if it aint broke then you havent tinkered with it enough

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fred1sa

My little collection.


----------



## Riaz

nice devices fred1sa


----------



## Stroodlepuff

My tiny collection - Had a few more CE5's but I seem to lose them  had a baby pink kit and a green kit ( Starter kits with batteries and atomisers), Also have spare coils and stuff


----------



## Andre

Reo Grand with Reomizer 2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

Lets bump up this thread and see what our fellow vapers vape collection look like
I have scaled down on vape gear. Thinking of letting the itaste vv go aswell and keep the other 3





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo

What's your favorite vape at the moment cvs?


----------



## eviltoy

Now where did that svd come from

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Got to be the rsst with nemi... eviltoy you know too well where it came from. Post a pic of your new vape toy

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## umzungu



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo

Nice another reo. Which is your preferred vape?


----------



## Nooby

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Got to be the rsst with nemi... eviltoy you know too well where it came from. Post a pic of your new vape toy
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


 
Yeah the RSST with the Nemesis is an awesome combo (2 thumbs up). Thanks again for the AW IMR battery Mr. CVS  Will get another 2 or so when I get some more cash. Damn this vaping lifestyle is really addictive!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Gizmo said:


> Nice another reo. Which is your preferred vape?


Check the classies for the answer, Gizmo!!


----------



## Andre

umzungu said:


> View attachment 366


Awesome custom (colour combo not standard, brass RM2) Reo, Umzungu. So great to have a fellow Reonaut in crime on this forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy

Got this from cvs as a swap




Vapes like a champ I love the rba

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby

eviltoy said:


> Got this from cvs as a swap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vapes like a champ I love the rba
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


 
What mod and rba is that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy

Chiyu with rocket rba

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby

eviltoy said:


> Chiyu with rocket rba
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


 
Nice bru (thumbs up)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

sure is pretty. roll on thursday so i can show something cool and cvs related also

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987

iTaste VV with Protank 2, Vamo V2 with RSST. Have a couple of ego's with some iClear 16's as well. Not much so far but thinking of getting a KTS in the near future

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Great gear there, JB. The KTS will be super for lower resistance coils. But the best...is that awesome stand! Did you make it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987

Thanks Matthee, the stand is self made... with a bit of help in a friends workshop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

got the 18350 battery charged up, bunged it in the mech mod and took a few puffs. not too shabby at all 
then i stuck it next to my evic and wow there is a size difference. bigger isn't always better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Bagua is a nice an stealthy mod just need to keep spare batts incase one doesn't last thru the day 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

i'll eventually get some moar batawies  will also be getting some thin rubber or somesuch insulation material as the tube has an inside diameter of 20mm but the battery is of course 18mm so even with the floating positive pin keeping the battery from moving vertically, it still wobbles a bit horizontally. a few minor tweaks and it will be perfect. funny how i go looking for stuff on it to alter, my inner modmonkey will not be satisfied unless i've gotten to tweak it just a little

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

Misr mod with rsst






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

i see one of those drip tip heat insulator thingies on there. 
still working on teaching my bottom finger to learn how to push the bottom button on the mech mod. my thumb keeps on pressing the side of the tube with no success

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Misr mod with rsst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Like that combination. Are you Misr Mod or is that the name of the battery tube? MISR Mod?


----------



## RIEFY

Thats the tube lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Thats the tube lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Thanks. No doubt you could also easily be our Mr Mod with the amount of mods you have had. Once you get a Reo you can officially have that title!


----------



## RIEFY

Oh I got some 18650 aw in today 2000mah

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

This helios is beautiful extra large 4 post dripper





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Gizmo

Jeez its stunning. CVS how much for the tank and mech mod?


----------



## RIEFY

Here is a better pic the dripper is 160 and the tube is 380





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Gazzacpt

I've got the normal run of the mill stuff. had a SVD on loan for a few days and now I NEED a mod lol

Anyway my collection so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Here is a better pic the dripper is 160 and the tube is 380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


That is neat!!! Would not mind that!


----------



## Nooby

Mini assassin lol... 0.7ohm, trident RDA with nemesis mod in stealth mode.. just thought I'd post it since it's so small

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RevnLucky7

Would love to get my hands on a neme stealth cap.


----------



## Nooby

RevnLucky7 said:


> Would love to get my hands on a neme stealth cap.



These toys are child's play compared to your devices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

Nooby said:


> These toys are child's play compared to your devices



Never underestimate the power of the coil my brosif.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zegee

Sitting by the pool having a vape 

sent from my EviC 2.0

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Zegee said:


> Sitting by the pool having a vape
> 
> sent from my EviC 2.0


That's the life, bro!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

took the family up to table mountain today and decided to snap a pic











Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD

Nice pics CVS!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

thanks bro

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Gizmo

Very nice pics bud. Was that a phone camera, surely not?


----------



## RIEFY

yip s4 bro

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RIEFY

another one






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Silver

Fantastic table mountain vape pics @CVS!

Loved the first pic - the device on the right looks like it has vapour coming out of it!

I think you managed to line up the cloud perfectly!!!


----------



## RIEFY

good eyes I didnt see that lol thanks

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo

Seeing that Silver1 mentioned it. I do agree, haha nice shots.


----------



## Rowan Francis

Finally back to building coils .. here is my crown and a single dragon coil ..now to see how she does





Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chop007

Wowsers you guys got some epic gear. I don't even know yet what those are but they look like mean machines. I most definitely have to hook up a couple of those. You guys build them yourselves? Or can one buy them like that?

This is my gear:




The Inno is my favourite, 2* Coil is awesome. The others I got from China Town, it has ego CE5+ printed on the battery cartridge but I do not even know if they are real. The cartomizers that came with suck and are completely useless. They have a single coil and I need to buy a new one every 2nd week. This is part of the reason I was stoked to find this site. Now, I can buy the proper goodies from oaks here in C.T. I just do not trust China Town.

That Inno, the first one in the pic, I got from a smoke shop here in Table View near the beach and the second I tried it I could taste the difference. Quality is the way forward. I would rather buy quality than waste cash on wing wong cartomizers.

But above all, after seeing your oaks kit, I got to find some of those. The bigger the cloud of vape, the better. Thanks oaks, legendary.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rex Smit

@Chop007 - i feel the same you do...inadequate...
Here is my thingies..
Started with the Greensmokes(right) then the H2 & ego batt(top right), then the iclear16 and Ego twist VV, and now i am using the Maxi BDCC and a Evod batt. The black Ego and the Twist are both fooked.
the twist fell apart on the second day....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007

Rex Smit said:


> @Chop007 - i feel the same you do...inadequate...
> Here is my thingies..
> Started with the Greensmokes(right) then the H2 & ego batt(top right), then the iclear16 and Ego twist VV, and now i am using the Maxi BDCC and a Evod batt. The black Ego and the Twist are both fooked.
> the twist fell apart on the second day....
> View attachment 1116



Hey there, I see you are also hanging on by a prayer. Not to worry friend, I am sure we will get there. They say necessity is the mother of invention. I am about 1 day away from making something that can puff out more vapor than Puff, "The magic Dragon". 

Have you tried burning your coils? I did that with the iclear16 and it worked fantstically afterwards. I also managed to find this Clearomizer thing called "Vape TM".





I never knew it would be so awesome. It has like a short wick made out of cotton. I have been using it for +- 2 weeks now and it still puffs like magic. Maybe someone out there knows where I could get more of these?
The store in Canal Walk called "Exotic Perfumes" only has 1 left. 

Anyways, I hooked that Vape TM Clearomizer up to my 'China Town Special' EGO-CE5+ 1300MAH, and the results where fantastic. The ego battery thingy has no voltage adjustments or anything but it still works like magic.

That silver twist you have, I am sure that you can just pop it right back in? I know they do that if you keep it in your pocket and it bends, the back attachment clips out. Either that, or maybe pull it apart, get an old torch tube and make your own mod?


----------



## Chop007

Cape vaping supplies said:


> took the family up to table mountain today and decided to snap a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Wow, is that a Vape in your pocket or are you just happy to see me......


----------



## Hein510

This is my gear at the moment, the RSST, 30B, Twisp and all ego batteries is out on lone so long.


From left front - SVD in 650 mode, Kanger Unitank, PT2, Samsung 2200Mah 18650 in harmonica case, HATS disposable, taps and 6.5mm drill bit,Kayfun lite plus Trident on KTS in 350 mode
Back - rebuild kit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rex Smit

@Hein510 ...nice hardware. Wanted to find out how that Unitank is?


----------



## Hein510

Rex Smit said:


> @Hein510 ...nice hardware. Wanted to find out how that Unitank is?


The Unitank is nice, if you can clear out the flooding with every refill. My brother bought it and since he is a beginer vaper, he was strugling with this unitank, so because I told him to buy this ( thought a top filling PT2 will work easier for him and not have any flooding ) I swapped him my Iclear 30B. Dont want him to go back to stinkies and he's crazy about the 30B! But all an all a nice device but you have to empty it before refilling otherwise it floods. Oh and it does not work with ego batteries, well it works but I find you need watts on the Unitank. Will do a review on it later!


----------



## Rex Smit

Cool, thanks for the input

Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rex Smit

from left to right. Aqua & Origin, Rocket & MVP, PT2 & Zmax mini, PT2 mini & Ego Twist, Maxi BDCC & Ego Twist

Sent via Pluto on my Rocket

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

my babies they are here to stay!





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Cape vaping supplies said:


> my babies they are here to stay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Me likey. That hammertone looks sick bru. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Good job @Cape vaping supplies !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

thanks gents.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hein510

NICE!!! 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hein510

My last Kanger coil I had failed me so now I've got a iClear 16 on the SVD and on the iTaste VV V3!






Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510

So this is my vape gear so far, ego batteries, Twisp and RSST is out on lone.

KTS with Trident, Nemesis with Kayfun, SVD with Aerotank, iTaste VV V3 with Unitank and Mokor with PT2 with adjustable tip, front is iClear 16's and some drip tips.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## johan

Good collection there - one of these days there will be a "knopkierie" as well?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom

My travel gear. Plus a bag full of juice

Gesendet von meinem LIFETAB_E7316 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rex_Bael

I'd love to see you explaining that one at the airport

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Rex_Bael said:


> I'd love to see you explaining that one at the airport


"I am in the s.. toy industry, quite legitimate, Officer".

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Reinvanhardt

My Vape Gear




I am hugely proud of this 

(Picked up the mini blowtorch from Pick n' Pay today for R70)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz

thats an awesome set of tools there @Reinvanhardt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

that blowtorch is so much better than the one i got from pick and pay  darnit, must go look harder next time. what section was it in? cooking?


----------



## Reinvanhardt

denizenx said:


> that blowtorch is so much better than the one i got from pick and pay  darnit, must go look harder next time. what section was it in? cooking?



Thanks @Riaz 

No I got this one from behind the cigarette counter. I asked them to cut the packaging open so I can test the two available versions and this one performs very adequately.


----------



## Alex

A mate and I ordered two of these from Fasttech yesterday, the reviews were good 
http://www.fasttech.com/products/1062500







I gave up trying to find a good one locally at a reasonable price, The dremel versaflame is nice, but for R600, I think not.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

nice one @Alex

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

lets revive this thread 





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Keyaam

@Cape vaping supplies that looks sweet


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom

Cape vaping supplies said:


> lets revive this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


wow...that one was really dead. thx for resurrection 

I was missing the car pics 


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Cape vaping supplies said:


> lets revive this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



The in-car maestro is back in action!
CVS you most likely have the largest collection of in-car high end vaping pics in the world!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## HPBotha

Still noobish, but from Twisp to bit of upgrade in one month....and receiving some goodies from China next month....SMOK Provec+Xpure+RSBT....YUM!!!

08/02/2014...



Started Vaping on 28 March after a failed attempt to stop smoking....basic Twisp Ego styled

Twisp got upgraded battery (one on the right):



Most recently upgraded:



And recent status (13/06/2014):

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BhavZ

How cute is this little device
Measuring in at 17cm (from top of drip tip to base)

Nemesis in 350 mode with a kayfun running a nano quartz kit and jerican drip tip

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## capetocuba

My 3 beautiful tanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cat

HPBotha said:


> And recent status (13/06/2014):
> View attachment 6378



what is that tank/clearomizer? is it good?


----------



## HPBotha

Cat said:


> what is that tank/clearomizer? is it good?



It is a cheapy R160 clearomizer i found at VapeAfrica --

JUSTFOG 2043 Clearomizer

Features,


Floating pin (spring joint) on atomizer connector to fit with almost all 510 threading battery (+&- 2mm)
Disassemble into 5 parts for easy maintenance for user
Revolutionary design on wide mouth tip to collect and trap all condensed liquid to prevent it back flow into user's mouth (every so often user require to open the drip tip and shake off collected condensed liquid)
Eco-friendly product (No soldering & no welding)
Convenient liquid refill system (screw off the top cap and refill! no mess!)
High durability of infrangible clear body and metallic assembling parts
Gorgeous design with high glossy chrome coating
Tank capacity: 3.5ml (safe lind) - 4.7ml (maximum)


----------



## RIEFY

its basically a giant twisp/maxi/1453

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RIEFY

nice boxie @Rob Fisher

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BillW

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

As of today

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mbera

Six months and growing 





 way better then looking at a few cartons styvesents 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

im liking the hana modz more and more !!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

denizenx said:


> that blowtorch is so much better than the one i got from pick and pay  darnit, must go look harder next time. what section was it in? cooking?


 
Try this perhaps
http://www.capeunionmart.co.za/cape-union-blow-torch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The REO family.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Gizmo

Gee thats quite a chunk of change that Rob 

Looking amazing though!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> Gee thats quite a chunk of change that Rob
> 
> Looking amazing though!


 
And now it's enough... time to now play with coils, wicks and juice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## capetocuba

My box family!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> And now it's enough... time to now play with coils, wicks and juice!


 
I'm going to remind you of this everytime the family gets larger.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> I'm going to remind you of this everytime the family gets larger.


 
Thanks @Alex I appreciate that!


----------



## Rob Fisher

capetocuba said:


> My box family!


 
Stunning! And great photography! What camera did you use?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba

Rob Fisher said:


> Stunning! And great photography! What camera did you use?


Thank you Rob! Just my year old HTC One M7 using the trick of white paper

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

capetocuba said:


> Thank you Rob! Just my year old HTC One M7 using the trick of white paper


 
Amazing photo @capetocuba, and I love your collection.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

capetocuba said:


> Thank you Rob! Just my year old HTC One M7 using the trick of white paper


Trick? Do you just use a sheet of white paper as background?


----------



## capetocuba

Andre said:


> Trick? Do you just use a sheet of white paper as background?


Indeed I did Andre

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll

All my children.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

MurderDoll said:


> All my children.


 
OMG that Russian BIG is large!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MurderDoll

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG that Russian BIG is large!


Ha ha. It dwarfs everything hey!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba

MurderDoll said:


> Ha ha. It dwarfs everything hey!


Its a whopper!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Andre said:


> Trick? Do you just use a sheet of white paper as background?


 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/taking-better-pics-of-your-vape-gear-part-1.3599/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba

MurderDoll said:


> Ha ha. It dwarfs everything hey!


Its a whopper!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> The REO family.
> 
> View attachment 8617


 
Super family @Rob Fisher 
But why are the Woodvils hiding in the background?
Or are they the prize jewels being protected by the front armoured troops?


----------



## Silver

capetocuba said:


> My box family!
> 
> View attachment 8618


 
Superb photo @capetocuba !

I'd love to hear your one phrase description of vaping on each...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Super family @Rob Fisher
> But why are the Woodvils hiding in the background?
> Or are they the prize jewels being protected by the front armoured troops?


 
Exactly! The metal ones are the protectors!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MurderDoll

Better photo of my two besties.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RIEFY

Nice Murderdoll. is that atty hanging over on the ipv?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Nooby

The only gear I need...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## MurderDoll

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Nice Murderdoll. is that atty hanging over on the ipv?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Yeah. It is a tiny bit. 

Doesn't bother me for now. Will finish the tank then change to the aqua. Looking forward to trying that one out.


----------



## mohamed

Stroodlepuff said:


> My journey into vaping started with my partner( both of us were smoking over a box a day), we decided to quit smoking and had tried all routes champix etc, they all seemed to work for a while but ultimately we kept going back to smoking.
> 
> We decided to try the e-cig route from cheapies we found at a flea market ( needless to say they were a joke!!) Then he read about green smoke - he called me at work one day and asked me to get us each a kit on my way home from work, which I did, got the menthol kit for him and a vanilla kit for myself, this is where it all began, these were disposables so we lost interest pretty quick but then he got the Evod Kits for us and wow wow wow what an epic change this has made! We quickly turned it into a hobby trying different atomizers and batteries all the time and have since converted 14 people with us
> 
> I honestly believe vaping has saved our lives and am amazed at the improvement already seen in my health and his  and the best part is the house and we dont smell like damn ashtrays all the time!
> 
> I love experimenting with different flavours and am constantly looking for new ways to improve my experience ( not because I dont enjoy it, but because there are so many ways to make it better and better)
> 
> To anybody who is reading this who has not yet started vaping - trust me, make the switch today its worth it!!!



@MurderDoll i think that ipv setup looks damn sexy 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morne

My small collection

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cat

capetocuba said:


> Thank you Rob! Just my year old HTC One M7 using the trick of white paper



 wow! HTC at last got their cams sorted out. (or some, at least.)


----------



## capetocuba

Cat said:


> wow! HTC at last got their cams sorted out. (or some, at least.)


Its last year's model running pure android as in Google Play Edition. No filters or fixing was done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

MurderDoll said:


> Better photo of my two besties.



Superb photo @MurderDoll !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll

Silver said:


> Superb photo @MurderDoll !


 

Thank you very much!

I had taken another photo. 
But decided it wasnt really worth the upload.

Anyway. Here it is for you to have a look at.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

SLR I presume
Lovely


----------



## MurderDoll

Silver said:


> SLR I presume
> Lovely


Yeah. 
Nikon. 
Such an awesome little gadget!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Alll soooo sexy!!! love the pics guys


----------



## VapeSnow

MurderDoll said:


> Yeah. It is a tiny bit.
> 
> Doesn't bother me for now. Will finish the tank then change to the aqua. Looking forward to trying that one out.






My two beauty's and the aqua tanks is flush with the ipv!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RIEFY

cana being replaced by a hotcig mini dna30. this is how they stand





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Jibbz786

Just hit my 6months of Va ping, biiig and rapid change from the Evod Kit i started with.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MurderDoll

Jibbz786 said:


> Just hit my 6months of Va ping, biiig and rapid change from the Evod Kit i started with.
> View attachment 8654


Very nice collection!


----------



## Jibbz786

MurderDoll said:


> Very nice collection!


Thankyou!


----------



## Andre

Jibbz786 said:


> Just hit my 6months of Va ping, biiig and rapid change from the Evod Kit i started with.
> View attachment 8654


Absolutely, it can be a relatively short learning curve from noob to experienced. Speaking of which, is it not time to change your "Noob Vaper" title? Go to your name top right, hover, click on Personal Details, fill in a Custom Title of your choice, save at the bottom of the page, and done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Jibbz786 said:


> Just hit my 6months of Va ping, biiig and rapid change from the Evod Kit i started with.
> View attachment 8654


 
Nice collection @Jibbz786 
That Green EVOD 2 (I think) stands out nicely!

Tell us how you use your gear? Which are your workhorses and which are your occasional devices for tasting


----------



## Jibbz786

Lol @Andre i guess im not one anymorenow to thinkup a title

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibbz786

Silver said:


> Nice collection @Jibbz786
> That Green EVOD 2 (I think) stands out nicely!
> 
> Tell us how you use your gear? Which are your workhorses and which are your occasional devices for tasting


 

Thanks @Silver . it is actually an Evod1.
Lets Start with the Evods:

You cannot go wrong with these guys, i loved them in the beginning, but we are now inseparable since i started re-building the coils, ive got the mPT3 somewhere but i always reach for these guys
The MVPv2:
My first regulated mod, got it off @Cape vaping supplies , it runs all my clearo's and is my Ohms tester!
As you can tell that pair-up is my Full-Work-Day Gear, 2 Evod Tanks one with VM-menthol ice and the other with my own DIY Musk
The Nemesis's  are my Weekenders and after hour go-to's. this is where it gets a lil more interesting. ive become addicted to mechs n drippers! due to a tight finance ive had to go the slowtech route for them,but none the less.

Tasters: SS Nemi - igo-L(Drilled out 2mm) + Nimbus(Drilled out 2mm)

Cloud Chasers : Brass Nemi- Brass Quasar + Brass Monkey

And what I'd take with me on a weekend going out:
BrassNemi+Quasar(Brass)- they just look so good!
MVPv2+SilverEvod
0mg - DIY e-liquid - honestly just to blow clouds
9mg - VM ChocMint + VM Menthol Ice

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Superb @Jibbz786 
Thanks for explaining - its always great to hear how other vapers do it.
I know what you mean about those EVODs - they are great little guys.
I have an EVOD1 occasionally set up on a SVD for the odd puff here and there. I do like the feel of the mouthpiece.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cat

Best mouthpiece i've tried so far! And aside from the flavour and vapour being better than others, i've come to appreciate how much easier they are to refill and easier to clean. (Compared to iClear16, MAXI, Twisp/MAXI. And compared to Aerotank Mega.) 



> You cannot go wrong with these guys, i loved them in the beginning, but we are now inseparable since i started re-building the coils, ive got the mPT3 somewhere but i always reach for these guys



i must get to doing that, making coils for them. So small, though. i must find some inexpensive magnifying thing...the kind you use like glasses. i looked at what fasttech has, i must check whether there are any reviews on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Cat said:


> Best mouthpiece i've tried so far! And aside from the flavour and vapour being better than others, i've come to appreciate how much easier they are to refill and easier to clean. (Compared to iClear16, MAXI, Twisp/MAXI. And compared to Aerotank Mega.)
> 
> 
> 
> i must get to doing that, making coils for them. So small, though. i must find some inexpensive magnifying thing...the kind you use like glasses. i looked at what fasttech has, i must check whether there are any reviews on it.


 
@Cat .. of you where glasses like me something like this will work

http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/155398369/Light_Head_Magnifying_Glasses.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

got my mini today updated the family portrait






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat

the one on the left looks like an antique.  

right, that does it. i want to get a green HANA MODZ. i'd sort of decided on green but then vapeking had silver so i got it. i was thinking today, the X.I leaks a lot, i think it's dripping into the box behind the red cover. i saw a pic where there was a whole lot of grunge under the connector; maaybe mine is gettinig like that. and i have a fatdaddy 510 connector but i don't want to take the HANA out of action...in case i stuff it up..........so it would better if i had a second one.


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> got my mini today updated the family portrait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Loverly....now for the Reo Mini to complete the picture!


----------



## RIEFY

I would actuall throw out the dna's for a mini  sooon

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Updated picture of Vape Gear!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Dubz

@Rob Fisher OMG! That's an awesome collection .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> Updated picture of Vape Gear!
> 
> View attachment 24205
> 
> 
> View attachment 24206



Giving new meaning to the term backups.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba

@Rob Fisher are there any clones in that pic or everything authentic?


----------



## Rob Fisher

capetocuba said:


> @Rob Fisher are there any clones in that pic or everything authentic?



Stand by let me check!

Only the Derringers and the Atomic are clones... all the rest are authentic's!


----------



## capetocuba

Rob Fisher said:


> Stand by let me check!
> 
> Only the Derringers and the Atomic are clones... all the rest are authentic's!


I'm gonna report you to Derick Derringer & Andy Atomic

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

capetocuba said:


> I'm gonna report you to Derick Derringer & Andy Atomic



If you do get hold of Derick ask him where I can get an authentic please? 

If you get hold of Andy tell him the Atomic is kak and I only have one because it came with a classifieds purchase!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

WOW! 20 mods! Awesome, fantastic, beautiful, stunning collection @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Benjamin Cripps

@Rob Fisher, if you ever decide to get rid one of your reo's, i promise to give it a good home!  (correction - give "her" a good home)

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Rob Fisher said:


> Updated picture of Vape Gear!
> 
> View attachment 24205
> 
> 
> View attachment 24206


Its like a little Reo army  

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

The squonk army!

Just beautiful Rob
And all so clean!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Two more Wide Bore drip tips from @hands and my collection will be complete (for now anyway)!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## hands

Rob Fisher said:


> my collection will be complete

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

hands said:


>



Life without @hands drip tips isn't worth living!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Rob Fisher said:


> Two more Wide Bore drip tips from @hands and my collection will be complete (for now anyway)!
> View attachment 40977
> View attachment 40978
> View attachment 40979
> View attachment 40980
> View attachment 40981



lol, I'm trying to scale down. For some reason I feel the need to use every bit of kit everyday to justify the money spent on them 
"I hate being bi-polar, it's f..cking awesome!"

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DaveH

Here's my coolection (not a spelling mistake) 
Only vaping for 4 months so only just started.



I tend to mix and match the tanks and the mouth pieces.
I don't have any 'drip tips' 

Dave

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

DaveH said:


> Here's my coolection (not a spelling mistake)
> Only vaping for 4 months so only just started.
> View attachment 40988
> 
> 
> I tend to mix and match the tanks and the mouth pieces.
> I don't have any 'drip tips'
> 
> Dave


Wow, you are going to need more space. That IPV D2 needs a topper.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Andre said:


> Wow, you are going to need more space. That IPV D2 needs a topper.


I think @DaveH need a bellus!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaveH

Christos said:


> I think @DaveH need a bellus!


I sure do - what ever it is?
Dave

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos

DaveH said:


> I sure do - what ever it is?
> Dave


It's a RTA. Rebuildable tank attomiser.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar

DaveH said:


> Here's my coolection (not a spelling mistake)
> Only vaping for 4 months so only just started.
> View attachment 40988
> 
> 
> I tend to mix and match the tanks and the mouth pieces.
> I don't have any 'drip tips'
> 
> Dave


Cool collection Dave. That IPV D2 needs a Goblin Mini or PSO Silverplay Nano on top. Great stealthy combo.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Viper_SA said:


> lol, I'm trying to scale down. For some reason I feel the need to use every bit of kit everyday to justify the money spent on them
> "I hate being bi-polar, it's f..cking awesome!"


I'm exactly the same. The only thing I have unused is a BF Marquis. And it was GIVEN to me by Andre.

Yet, I can't help staring at it every day and thinking I need a Reo for it.

The irony is it was acquired as a 'spare' BF atty, in case the Derringer bombed out.

If I had some of the collections these friends of ours have, I would end up in a mental institution. "HAVEN'T HAD A PUFF ON REO #3 IN 2 HOURS.. MUST HAVE NOW!"

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

DaveH said:


> Here's my coolection (not a spelling mistake)
> Only vaping for 4 months so only just started.
> View attachment 40988
> 
> 
> I tend to mix and match the tanks and the mouth pieces.
> I don't have any 'drip tips'
> 
> Dave


Stunning.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I'm exactly the same. The only thing I have unused is a BF Marquis. And it was GIVEN to me by Andre.
> 
> Yet, I can't help staring at it every day and thinking I need a Reo for it.
> 
> The irony is it was acquired as a 'spare' BF atty, in case the Derringer bombed out.
> 
> If I had some of the collections these friends of ours have, I would end up in a mental institution. "HAVEN'T HAD A PUFF ON REO #3 IN 2 HOURS.. MUST HAVE NOW!"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



I just gift-wrapped 2 Terminator mods with Derringers for a colleague. Having 4 is just a frustration 

The tally now is 2 Terminator mods with 2 Derringers, Dimitri with a Derringer, Pmag 10 with a Derringer , 2 Steel Punk Slugs with 2 Odins, 1 ReO MinI with a Cyclone and 2 Reo Grands with Cyclones. I'm not even going to think about the attys without mods.
Oh, and of course my Vertex Jr. on the Vanilla Mod.

I NEED HELP!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dwayne19420

My little vape station excluding some of my other joose  ... Getting power hungry need more watts.






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

DaveH said:


> Here's my coolection (not a spelling mistake)
> Only vaping for 4 months so only just started.
> View attachment 40988
> 
> 
> I tend to mix and match the tanks and the mouth pieces.
> I don't have any 'drip tips'
> 
> Dave



Superb loneup @DaveH 
All so neat and tidy!
As a matter of interest, which is your favourite tank?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH

Silver said:


> Superb loneup @DaveH
> All so neat and tidy!
> As a matter of interest, which is your favourite tank?



Thanks Silver,
My favourite tank .............. I don't really have one, if I had to choose one, probably the Aspire Nautilus but I don't have a reason for choosing it. Perhaps because it was the first tank I bought. 
Dave

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KimVapeDashian



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

My Vape Gear one year ago!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Lol @Rob Fisher , lots of tubes there!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Lol @Rob Fisher , lots of tubes there!



I still have my Greek Tube, my Phenom and my Paddy Vapes Tubes! Oh and also my much loved but not well used Sigelei 20W!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal

Rob Fisher said:


> My Vape Gear one year ago!
> View attachment 41182



Too cool for school boetie!!! What you getting for Christmas?


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

my family is growing

Reactions: Like 6


----------

